# Storing Candy Boards



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I just put candy in a bucket no lid and leave it in the honey house until next fall. As for your new package feed syrup not candy


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

I put the other half of mine in the freezer (wrapped in foil and in a Ziploc freezer bag).

Sorry about your loss! Hope the new package does well!!


----------



## Dave Warren (May 14, 2012)

I made candy but didn't use it till last week, when it was 50 F. so I took it out of the freezer placed it on top of the hive, and wow, were they hungry, between orientation flights and watching them eat, it was a great day.
When the temperature dropped again, I took my baggies out put the board in it, and back in the freezer it went.
Just waiting for a nice warm day before spring when I can place my candy boards out for them to snack on.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Why didn't you just leave it on the hive?


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

Dave Warren said:


> I made candy but didn't use it till last week, when it was 50 F. so I took it out of the freezer placed it on top of the hive, and wow, were they hungry, between orientation flights and watching them eat, it was a great day.
> When the temperature dropped again, I took my baggies out put the board in it, and back in the freezer it went.
> Just waiting for a nice warm day before spring when I can place my candy boards out for them to snack on.


This time of the year any sweet placed out is going to get beat on. It does mean they are hungry. They are just trying to get it back to there hive before there neighbor does. Its what they do. I also have to ask why you pulled it back out? I also dont understand the reason for wraping and freezing? I make a couple of hundred pounds of candy every year. I put a couple of 4 X 8 X 2" blocks on every colony around the 
1st of Nov. These stay on until spring. Most of the colonies dont finish them so I go yard to yard pulling remaining chunks and full blocks off just tosing them in a buckets. These are stored until next nov and reapplied


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

I collect my unused candy boards and melt them into syrup in the spring. Just add a little water and mix them up with a 1/2 drill and a paddle bit.


----------

